# Push Pole Tension in Clips



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks good to me. You want some bend with the VMarine holders.


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't see any issues - just about right.
BTW, how did you mount the micro pole to your platform?
Go Gators!


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

jtrev3 said:


> I don't see any issues - just about right.
> BTW, how did you mount the micro pole to your platform?
> Go Gators!


Go Gators!

There is a bracket welded to the poling platform for it. I got the Power Pole from Ankona with the boat. If you order it with a Power pole they have the platforms made with a mounting bracket for the Power Pole.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Use a zip tie to secure it while traveling. Nothing wrong with the bend as you said your not keeping it on their all the time. For traveling its fine. Your going to use it when you get there. Cool boat who's engine 2\4?


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Use a zip tie to secure it while traveling. Nothing wrong with the bend as you said your not keeping it on their all the time. For traveling its fine. Your going to use it when you get there. Cool boat who's engine 2\4?


Thanks, its a new 4 stroke Suzuki.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GatorFan321 said:


> Thanks, its a new 4 stroke Suzuki.


Tell us how it prefoms. I have a Suzuki on my boat. I love how quiet it is


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Leave mine on the boat, been 16 years. Every now and then I spin it 180 degrees.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That bend is not excessive at all. As long as it is easy to get into and out of the holders, the bend isn't excessive. If it bounces out when you get in rough water, it needs more bend, but I expect that will not be a problem with a carbon pole. FG poles are a bit floppier.

As mentioned, I wouldn't store it in the sun, whether straight or bent. It is just a good habit not to store any plastic composite (FG, carbon-graphite, etc) in direct sunlight. It shortens their life more than use.

Nate


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks good. If you are running in chop make sure to fasten the front and back bungees. A CF pole will pop out of the v marine spools. I have had it happen twice. ... both times saved by the bungees.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Took it out tonight and no problem trailering or running around. Water was flat though. It barely moves at all while trailering too. The front bounces back and forth about an inch. The back doesn't bounce at all. I have the bungees pretty tight so it should stay put pretty good. Its hard for me to get my finger under the bungees to undo them.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

If you can find some leftover seadeck, place it in the crotch of the first PP holder. the seadeck will help take up the extra space and keep the pole from bouncing. If you cant find seadeck, i would think any foam/rubber substitute would work. I have bike lock that i thread thru the eye of the foot and thru the winch bracket while on the trailer. Thats only for the peace of mind when i go into a store or leave it on the boat over night at the beach cabin.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I use a 6 inch piece of foam or a thin swimming noodle and insert the pushpole through it lengthwise in front of the forward holder.  I just then tie it down with some line. This way if I hit a big bump on the road the pushpole won't hit the boat.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been thinking about installing these on my skiff also. What are thoughts about this with a multi joint pole? Mine is an MHX 21' & I have heard that you have to be careful bending multi joint poles certain ways.


----------

